# Nilfisk Pressure Washers and Foam Lances?



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Looking to upgrade my old pressure washer and seen these on Screwfix:

Nilfisk-ALTO E130 2-8 Pressure Washer 130bar 2.1kW 240V

Robust cold water Pressure Washer with long-life aluminium induction motor and high power pump suitable for tough tasks. On board accessory storage. High mobility with trolley, wheels and telescopic handle.

* 2.1kW Induction Motor
* 500Ltr/hr Max. Flow Rate
* Auto Stop/Start
* 8m High Pressure Hose, Soft Grip Gun & Powerspeed Nozzles
* Click & Clean Accessory System

Pressure Washer. Detergent dosing bottle and foam applicator. Powerspeed nozzle. Vario nozzle. 8m Hose. Soft grip gun and Click & Clean lance.










What are peoples thoughts? I like the idea of the longer hose but wondered which proper Foam Lance would go with it?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

No body got anything to offer as advice?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

tbh the spec seems no better than a £120 karcher, how much is it?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I was looking at the 150 Pro - at £299 it looked good value for a quality machine, decent water throughput and some accessories - but it just doesnt seem to be a well known brand on DW...

I did some research and reading and it seems to be a pretty good brand, but its hard to know for sure. Its the top end of a consumer line, so is not going to be up to pro use for long, most likely. I got put off by thinking it might well be like the consumer Karchers, in that a lot of people seem to go through them quickly.

When the time comes to change mine, I'll go for the Kranzle at £350 instead and get a machine that will last for life...for sure


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

3dr said:


> tbh the spec seems no better than a £120 karcher, how much is it?


£149.99

or

Karcher K399M Pressure Washer 120Bar 1.7kW 240V £136.99

I like the hose length and on board storage... My last Pressure washer has lasted for 15 years plus so cant complain.....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Depends on how much use its going to get but to be honest domestic Karcher machines dont last that long, as bigpikle says you would be much better of spending a bit more and getting a Kranzle they are built to last unlike Karchers:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have a K3.99 already and that one is MUCH more powerful - 500L/hr vs 380L/hr and the longer hose will help, although still perhaps not quite long enough :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

theres a local repairers in swansea they were karcher specialists but have moved over to the kew , talking to the chap he recons the reliability is better .
my 785 is still going strong atm but no harm in looking to see whats out there


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> theres a local repairers in swansea they were karcher specialists but have moved over to the kew , talking to the chap he recons the reliability is better .
> my 785 is still going strong atm but no harm in looking to see whats out there


Hi,

You say hes moved over to kew? Is that similar branding to Nilfisk?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes i think so do a google and see the range
linky
http://www.pressure-washer.org.uk/nilfisk-alto/alto-kew-p150-110-xtra-pressure-washer-review/


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Mate,

Thats defo helped clear it up. Any idea about Proper Foam Lances?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

plenty to choose from HD ones are a bit more expensive but werth the extra


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Hi,
> 
> You say hes moved over to kew? Is that similar branding to Nilfisk?
> 
> ...


Kew, WAP, Alto and Nilfisk are now the part of the same company. The Kew, WAP and Alto names have now been dropped and everything is now branded as Nilfisk.

I have a C 120.2 which I got in March from Machine Mart (£99) - came with 6m hose, integral low pressure nozzle in the lance and click fit adjustable standard nozzle, high power nozzle (not for Paintwork!) foam sprayer (not too good) and patio cleaning head.

It seems a very good machine so far. Rated pressure of 100 Bar, 5.9 litres/min rated flow and will take input water at up to 40 degrees C. The Nilfisks have a metal pump which should be more robust than the plastic ones Karcher use.


----------



## GTI Guy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Paul,

I bought the 140 Bar Nilfisk back in August and I'm delighted with it. As you probably know, the flow rate is the most important figure and not the pressure. At the time, the 140 model had class-leading flow rate by some considerable margin. The quality I can vouch for, I had a Karcher 399 (I think) before it and there's no comparison. Every piece of it feels so much better engineered than the Karcher from the moment you pick up the lance. 3 months later and it has never missed a beat. I wash three cars once a week with it, not a major workload but it'd be well up to more.

There was a merger a while back between Kew/Alto and Nilfisk. Now all their pressure washers are badged up Nilfisk Alto, but asuch, all the foam guns with the Kew/Alto fitting will fit the Nilfisk machine. I bought the foam lance and PH neutral SF from CYC:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html

Not sure which I'm happier with, the CYC lance and foam combo or the pressure washer, they're both class :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

these lances have a changeable adapter, so you can swap it for any of the major makes easily :thumb:

Matt at i4 has a range of adapters available here


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the P150 BigPikle was looking at and it is great. Much better built than any of my previous (short lived) Karchers.

I get e-mails from the company I bought mine from and the other day I received the following for the 140. It looks a good buy.

http://www.thetoolshow.com/DM_30_Anniversary_Deals.pdf


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

organgrinder said:


> I have the P150 BigPikle was looking at and it is great. Much better built than any of my previous (short lived) Karchers.
> 
> I get e-mails from the company I bought mine from and the other day I received the following for the 140. It looks a good buy.
> 
> http://www.thetoolshow.com/DM_30_Anniversary_Deals.pdf


that looks superb - BUT you have to go to the toolshow to get the deal


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

> that looks superb - BUT you have to go to the toolshow to get the deal


I am sure that with a bit of persuasion they would do the same deal over the phone.

I must say I was very impressed when my P150 arrived: it was cling filmed to a pallet and off loaded by a forklift - I thought I had made a mistake and wouldn't be able to move the thing if it was that heavy but it just turned out to be very well packaged.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

To Everyone who has posted more so the chaps with the product thanks for the help.

Defo going for one now but might go for the slightly better one with the pressure hose storage:

And will be ordering a foam lance from Tim.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

GTI Guy said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I bought the 140 Bar Nilfisk back in August and I'm delighted with it. As you probably know, the flow rate is the most important figure and not the pressure. At the time, the 140 model had class-leading flow rate by some considerable margin. The quality I can vouch for, I had a Karcher 399 (I think) before it and there's no comparison. Every piece of it feels so much better engineered than the Karcher from the moment you pick up the lance. 3 months later and it has never missed a beat. I wash three cars once a week with it, not a major workload but it'd be well up to more.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate,

Exactly the Advice i was after.

Is the cable storage shown on the 140 for the pressure hose or supply hose?










Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Hi,
> 
> You say hes moved over to kew? Is that similar branding to Nilfisk?
> 
> ...


Kew Nilfisk and Wap are all the same now!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> Exactly the Advice i was after.
> 
> ...


thats the pressure hose reel :thumb:

VERY useful thing to have on a PW IMHO, and I hate that my K3.99 doesnt have one :wall:


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

Paul,
You won't go wrong with the Kew / Alto pressure washer. I have had my Hobby 3100 for over 10 years now and apart from two routine services it's had it has been bomb proof. The secret is the diecast pumps and motors. Most other "domestic" washers use hoover motors to power them hence why peolple tend to go through rather alot of them. The reason I chose Kew was that they were right on my door step and were servicing the agricultural and offshore industry so I thought they had to be good. I have since moved house and now have a karcher dealer on my door step but still recommend KEW to all my friends of who 3 have bought Kews without any problems.

Enjoy


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

my old mans got a makita PW - that has a pressure hose reel and I hate it !

when you unravel the hose it won't straighten out


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The Nilfisk/Kew/Alto machines all have hoses which are much better quality than Karcher (can't speak for Makita). The hoses don't kink in the same way that others do and cold weather doesn't appear to affect them as much.

The hoses are made of reinforced rubber of some sort rather than the plastic on most other machines.


----------



## GTI Guy (Oct 27, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Is the cable storage shown on the 140 for the pressure hose or supply hose?


As BigPikle said, the large reel on top is for the long high pressure hose, they don't give you the supply hose with it. It is an excellent feature in terms of tidy storage. It also means the high pressure hose can stay connected permanently, another cheap Karcher weak point as the threads damaged easily on my one. There are two "pegs" on the bottom left of the picture that are used to wrap the mains cable around for storage and a button that can't be seen on the picture allows the handle to retract vertically downwards to below the reel height. This makes it more comfortable to lift, whereas the higher position is better for moving around on the castors. There are two lance holders, one either side. One allows you to grab and replace it quickly between uses and the other holds it more securely for storage. The long hose can become somewhat tangled when first unwound, but it does straighten out after a few minutes with the pressure going through it and it's not really a concern on this machine.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

GTI Guy said:


> There was a merger a while back between Kew/Alto and Nilfisk. Now all their pressure washers are badged up Nilfisk Alto


Although they dropped the WAP name some time ago the Kew and Alto names were dropped earlier this year. 
New stock is just 'Nilfisk'.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

so sods law, after deciding not to grab the bargain Nilfisk i was offered a few weeks ago, my K3.99 dies today :wall:

Did the OP get one of these? Any more info on them?

Trying to decide between the 150 Pro or a Kranzle 10/120


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Kranzle it is then :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Kranzle all the way, the daddy of PW's :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Kranzle it is then :thumb:





Gaz W said:


> Kranzle all the way, the daddy of PW's :thumb:


donations gratefully accepted :lol:

I have written to Santa so will see what he comes back with. Not sure if I have been THAT good this year though


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Kranzle all the way, the daddy of PW's :thumb:


mmmm i dont thinkso although very VERY good.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I have written to Santa so will see what he comes back with. Not sure if I have been THAT good this year though


I'm not one to tease, but...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> I'm not one to tease, but...


FM thats small.... what does it cost and whats the product code...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ its an K1150T (that means the reel etc included) and they are about £450-500 +VAT 

inside its a K10/120 but with the body, wheels and reel etc :thumb:

I'd like one but Mrs Santa says its too expensive for a ******* pressure washer


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

My Work sells Nilfisks to dairy farmers! they use the foam guns to foam milking parlours, let the cow muck soften then blast away!

I spoke to a guy there the other day because they had a commercial Nilfisk in the show room with an foam gun that looks identical to ones I've seen on here. not sure how much that means in real foaming ability. and this was a expensive machine, but was going to see if i could get a demo of one on a smaller pw

they have only just started selling them so i cant see cost prices until they've sold some! but am very interested as i can buy at cost +5% or something

Allan

Allan


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Some Nilfisks here to browse through at considerable less than £500 +VAT:

http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/search.ph...earch=pressure+washer&submit.x=17&submit.y=11

or if you want to pick one up and pay a bit more:

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/categories/search/domestic-power-washers


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

we use to sell Nilfisk and still have there products on our site but scince we took on kranzle pressure washers we not sold one nilfisk. Our sales of presssure washer have gone up dramactically since we started selling kranzles i think that speeks volumes.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Just an update regarding the E140 Nilfisk Pressure washer.

Its a great bit of kit but the standard pressure hose is just not flexible enough and due to its hardness is showing signs or wear around the supply end with nicks and marks....

A couple of us are speaking to Nilfisk and currently a more flexible and armoured hose is being sent to dmc on here to test out.

I dont want this to effect people decision but Nilfisk really need to sort this out.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Told you you should've got the Kranzle


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Just an update regarding the E140 Nilfisk Pressure washer.
> 
> Its a great bit of kit but the standard pressure hose is just not flexible enough and due to its hardness is showing signs or wear around the supply end with nicks and marks....
> 
> ...


Ask them to put on the same hose as the P150 - it is like armoured rubber and remains flexible in all conditions.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Told you you should've got the Kranzle


I cant fault the pressure washer with the superflexi hose its perfect.

How much is a like for like spec wise Kranzle?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

PaulN said:


> I cant fault the pressure washer with the superflexi hose its perfect.
> 
> How much is a like for like spec wise Kranzle?


A Kranzle is a higher spec but it will set you back around £500 or more.


----------

